# Activité anormale du disque dur



## zvain (28 Février 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'ai besoin de votre aide car mon iMac me tracasse ces derniers temps...
Il s'agit d'un modèle 27 pouces acheté en juillet 2010 qui tourne sur Lion avec processeur 2,8 GHz Intel Core i7, 4 Go de mémoire RAM et encore 500 go d'espace libre sur le DD.

Environ toutes les 10 minutes, le disque dur de l'iMac se met à travailler (il fait beaucoup de bruit et l'ordi rame pendant quelques secondes le temps qu'il ait fini d'écrire ce qu'il a à écrire sur le disque...) J'ai bien regardé sur le moniteur d'activité mais rien ne semble être responsable de cette écriture intempestive sur le DD : je vois qu'il écrit (quand je clique sur activité disque, les courbes s'emballent quand le DD s'active) mais niveau processeur et mémoire ram, rien ne semble brusquement augmenter.

J'ai vu un topic qui disait que ca pouvait venir de spotlight. Du coup j'ai désactivé spotlight pour le répertoire "Téléchargements" afin qu'il évite de charger sans cesse les nouveaux fichiers assez lourds. Mais ca n'a rien changé.

J'ai testé Onyx, utilitaire de disque, j'ai viré le adobe manager qui se connecte sans cesse à internet mais ca n'a rien changé.

Je ne sais donc plus trop quoi faire. Par exemple quand je regarde une vidéo, j'ai beau avoir fermé toutes les autres applications hormis Quicktime, et ben à certains moments le DD s'emballera, me fera ramer la vidéo pendant 5-6 secondes et se calmera de nouveau...

Evidemment je peux vivre avec hein... mais c'est pas très agréable.

Merci à vous pour vos idées !!


----------



## smashmallow (11 Avril 2012)

Salut zain ! Je tombe par hasard sur ton message car j'ai le même iMac que toi et j'ai exactement les mêmes problèmes depuis quelques mois.

J'étais sur Snow Leopard et je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver la source du problème. Comme tu l'expliques, je ne voyais rien d'anormale dans les activités disques et je ne voyais rien de suspect dans la colonne "Nom de l'opération".

J'ai finalement décidé de formater complètement mon iMac pour faire une clean install de Lion.
Pendant la première semaine, le Mac tournait très bien, fluide, plus aucun problème.
Mais ça recommence déjà. Je n'ai pas réinstallé beaucoup d'applications et je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de l'une d'entre-elles car, encore une fois, rien d'anormale dans le moniteur d'activité, si ce n'est ces piques en données écrites quand le Mac se met à ramer.

J'avais pensé à la ram, mais j'ai aussi 4Go et à peine la moitié est utilisée ...

Alors que se passe-t-il ? Comme tu dis, on peut vivre avec, mais c'est quand-même pénible. J'ai pas acheté un Mac pour qu'il rame comme un PC (petit troll qui ne mange pas de pain ^^).

As-tu trouvé une solution depuis ?
Si pas, jespère qu'un sauveur passera dans le coin !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## subsole (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
combien as tu d'espace vide sur ton DD Système ?
Lorsque le Mac rame, va dans le Moniteur d'activité et fais une copie d'écran de l'onglet mémoire Système (en bas le camembert et ce qu'il y a à côté).


----------



## zvain (12 Avril 2012)

Salut smashmallow

Malheureusement rien de neuf pour moi, ca rame toujours tous les 1/4 d'heure.

J'ai même fait une restauration de Mac os Lion mais ca refait pareil même si j'ai eu un faux d'espoir d'une heure juste après la resto 

J'ai installé le petit utilitaire MenuMeters pour voir ce que fait mon DD. Et étonnement, lorsqu'il rame le plus, en fait il n'est ni en train de lire ni en train d'écrire...

As-tu déjà fait un Apple Hardware Test ? Pour ma part j'ai eu l'erreur suivante : 4HDD/11/40000000:SATA(0,0). Ca concerne bien le DD mais je ne sais pas si c'est directement lié au problème qui nous concerne (le DD qui rame de temps en temps)

En tout cas vu que ca faisait pareil chez toi sur Snow Léopard, ben du coup c'est pas la peine que je tente une réinstall de Snow Léopard...

@subsole

Voici ce que ca donne chez moi dans l'onglet mémoire système. Je ne vois rien d'anormal à première vue.

Lien vers la capture d'écran


----------



## subsole (12 Avril 2012)

Du côté de l'occupation de la RAM tout semble parfait.
Dans l'onglet processeur, tout va bien ?
Combien as-tu d'espace vide sur ton DD Système ?
As-tu des périphériques branchés sur l'iMac (DD externe, etc.) ?
As-tu testé le comportement du Mac depuis une autre session (en fermant le session actuelle) ?

Sinon, installe Lion sur un DD externe et boot dessus, si le Mac fonctionne normalement c'est le DD interne.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2012)

Vu ton code d'erreur ça ne sent pas bon pour ton disque dur. Il y a un petit programme *SMARTReporter*... http://www.corecode.at/smartreporter/ ... qui indique à chaque démarrage  par une icône si le disque dur est sain ou pas.

Icône verte, tout est OK, icône rouge il y a un problème et il faudrait penser à sauvegarder ses données persos. Ce programme ne fonctionne pas avec les disques USB.

Ton code dans Google... http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&output=...,cf.osb&fp=ac279c78c85fc17e&biw=2560&bih=1320


----------



## zvain (15 Avril 2012)

Salut

Merci pour vos réponses. 

@Locke
J'ai installé le programme "SMARTReporter", l'icône reste en vert pour le moment.
J'ai vu sur google les différentes réponses et hormis le fait que effectivement, c'est pas bon signe du tout, hormis changer le DD, j'ai pas de solutions. Ca parle éventuellement de prise de courant, d'alimentation, et j'ai même lu qu'en réinstallant Lion, l'erreur pouvait disparaitre. Mais après avoir fait une restauration, pas de changement chez moi.

@subsole
Oui dans l'onglet processeur tout est OK, j'ai 90% en "inactif"
Mon disque dur a une capacité de 1To et j'ai 700 Go de libre.
J'ai une interface audio "firewire solo" de M-Audio qui est branché par intermittence mais le problème survient avec ou sans. Je viens d'acquérir un DD externe par crainte que le DD interne ne marche plus donc ca ne vient pas de là.

Par contre je n'ai pas encore testé d'autres sessions (je teste et je te dis ce que ca fait) ni installé Mac Os sur un disque externe (je peux avoir Mac os Lion à la fois sur le DD interne et externe ?)


----------



## subsole (16 Avril 2012)

zvain a dit:


> (je peux avoir Mac os Lion à la fois sur le DD interne et externe ?)



Oui, puisque je te le dis. 
Tu peux avoir Lion sur ton DD interne, et l'installer sur un DD externe pour tester. 
Une fois Lion installé sur un DD externe, maintenir la touche_ alt_ au démarrage, afin de choisir le disque boot.


----------



## zvain (1 Mai 2012)

Quelques news : j'ai finalement décidé de formater Lion et de réinstaller Snow Leopard pour voir si ca changeait quelque chose. Et comme par magie, le disque dur de mon iMac ne rame plus toutes les 10 minutes comme sur Mac Os Lion. Hasard ou pas ? En tout cas bye bye Lion... un bon bouffeur de ressources en tout cas. Un peu déçu à ce niveau là, Apple m'avait pas habitué à ça. 

Bon je vous dis pas le parcours du combattant pour refaire fonctionner certains logiciels sur Snow Leopard (l'architecture et notamment les fichiers préférences étant complétement différents sur Lion)... j'ai notamment fais la bêtise d'importer mes fichiers prefs de Lion sur SL ! Pas bon du tout... mais hormis l'un ou l'autre logiciel, tout fonctionne et je suis bien content d'être revenu sur 10.6 !

Je vais encore faire un AHT pour voir si y'a toujours une erreur sur le DD, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## pabar (1 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème. Le DD que j'ai changé il y a quelques mois mouline souvent "pour rien".
Du côté mémoire sur 4 Gb il ne me reste que 1,3Gb de libre (2,7Gb utilisée) sans aucune application de libre.
Dons je pense que Lion doit swapper sur le disque car il n'a plus assez de mémoire vive de libre.

Pouvez vous me dire combien de mémoire Lion vous prend sans qu'aucune applis soit lancée?
Merci


----------



## tatouille (1 Mai 2012)

@Locke c'est juste une erreur de lecture arrete de raconter nawak, ca arrive 4500 fois par jour sur un disque parfait, 

je serais curieux de savoir quels logiciels, tu utilises il semblerait que quelque chose force spotlight, 
le meilleur moyen de trouver le coupable, est d'utiliser la commande top dans ton terminal quand cela arrive

pour moi comme ca je dirais que vous avez tous un point commun vous avez installés par exemple une saloperie d'anti virus.

PS macosx swap sur le disque depuis 2000 ... comme tous les systemes, la memoire est vive est un concepte qui n'existe plus depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## zvain (2 Mai 2012)

Bon en tout cas après avoir refait l'Apple Hardware Test en mode étendu, j'ai de nouveau eu la même erreur 4HDD/11/40000000:SATA(0,0).

Alors est-ce quand même un signe que quelque chose ne va pas ou est-ce vraiment une erreur que beaucoup de monde peuvent avoir alors que leur disque dur est sain ?


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2012)

- oui - surtout que j'imagine que tu tournes le bignou avec ton mac non booté en single user


----------



## Fadasse (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma femme a aussi ce même soucis sur son iMac 21,5" SL. Je vais faire quelque test comme décrit plus haut. C'est vrai que c'est très pénible. Tout se bloque pendant quelques secondes. EyeTv se met en pause par exemple ... super les enregistrements ... 

J'espère que mon iMac Lion en commande tournera bien. Ca me  fortement de payer autant pour un ordi neuf qui rame toutes les 10 minutes.


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2012)

"pour moi comme ca je dirais que vous avez tous un point commun vous avez installés par exemple une saloperie d'anti virus." qui scan a interval regulier le disque, 

pour identifier le coupable ouvrir une fenetre terminal quand cela arrive entrer la commande top <enter>


----------



## Fadasse (6 Mai 2012)

Non non pas d'antivirus


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

au lieu de tergiverser pouvez vous tous copier/coller votre devoir: le résulat de la commande top quand cela arrive ce n'est pas bien compliqué meme en deterrant ma grand mere je suis sur qu'elle sera capable de le faire.

ca peut etre un antivirus une saloperie populaire comme littlesnitch une vm, je suis sur que vous avez tous installé une saloperie qui force le scan du disque a interval regulier.


----------



## Fadasse (6 Mai 2012)

Voilà :

En "normal"







En "ralenti" - A noter qu'ici l'iMac n'est pas bloqué mais juste ralenti et le DD qui travaille





Alors docteur ? C'est grave ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------

Au fait, j'ai aussi le même code d'erreur et j'ai aussi fais du nettoyage avec Onyx mais sans résultats.
Les ralentissements et blocages durent vraiment trop longtemps. Ils dépassent la minute.


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

oui tu as un mdworker "metadata server worker" (2 qui tournent pas normal meme avec plein de disque) stuck qui ne semble pas prendre de cpu (mensonge) car ils tournent plusieurs sub threads,  donc il y a bien quelque chose qui le force a tourner dans une boucle infinie le server a certainement un timeout, 

je suis sur que si tout le monde reinstalle le systeme de zero le probleme disparait et quand les gens recommencent a reinstaller une de leur application cela recommence, soit l'application modifie une configuration systeme, soit l'appli ecrit des tmp data
dans un dossier non filtré, je penche pour un fifo 

pour le disque je le repete c'est une simple erreur de lecture sur des blocks protegés (par exemple le syteme ecrit sur un block pendant que tu scan ou le system block l'access volontairement at runtime) si tu veux tourner le hardware check tu as besoin de démarrer en single user et en mémoire sans systeme de fichier le tool pourra monter les disques et faire un scan complet

le mdworker tourne sous ton user mask donc c'est bien quelque chose qui est demarré par ton utilisateur
si tu fais dans ce cas (PID 140) 

$> kill -9 140 <enter>

le probleme disparait directement


----------



## Fadasse (6 Mai 2012)

Ouahou ! C'est beau ce que tu dis ... mais je n'ai absolument rien compris ... à part peut-être, et je dis bien peut-être, qu'il y a un programme qui se lance au démarrage et qui fait des appels au disque.
Excuse mon ignorance.
En bref et simple je fais quoi ? je réinstalle le système en effaçant toutes mes données et programmes ? Ou je réinstalle en archivant mes données et programmes ?

Sur cet ordi, il n'y a pas grand chose de plus que le disque d'origine comme programme : Onyx - aMSN - Skype - EyeTv - PhoneAgent. Ils tous très peu (voir même très très peu) utilisés. Ma femme et mon fils ne font que du net et la grosse m.... de facebook.


----------



## Fadasse (10 Mai 2012)

tatouille ?


----------



## Fadasse (12 Mai 2012)

J'ai fais un truc tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique ... l'utilitaire de disque ... et voilà le résultat ...
Lundi je téléphone pour qu'il soit pris en garantie.


----------



## Fadasse (17 Mai 2012)

Voilà, l'iMac est parti au SAV hier matin, merci l'extension de garantie

Bye bye et à bientôt


----------



## applefanboy13200 (30 Mars 2015)

Mon iMac met plus de 25 min avant d'être utilisable à l'allumage,
Je viens d'effectuer un test hardware, et le résultat : 4HDD/11/40000000: SATA(0,0)

Je pense apporter mon iMac à un Apple Store

Existe t'il un programme de remplacement de disque dur pour ce modèle? Late 2012


----------



## Fadasse (30 Mars 2015)

Aucune idée

Oh punaise, je l'avais zappé ce sujet.

Donc le DD a été changé et depuis il tourne comme ... un Mac ...


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2015)

applefanboy13200 a dit:


> Mon iMac met plus de 25 min avant d'être utilisable à l'allumage,
> 1) Je viens d'effectuer un test hardware, et le résultat : 4HDD/11/40000000: SATA(0,0)
> 
> Je pense apporter mon iMac à un Apple Store
> ...


1) ça sent en effet le disque dur en fin de vie
2) non

Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup, vu ton modèle, mais cas de figure particulier si un iMac avec un SSD certifié par Apple affiche cette erreur... https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203648


----------

